# Our new property



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the pics of our property we have a contract on and will close on it on the 15th of Novemeber.

View from the road. The house would be up at the top of the hill.










View from where we want to put our house. This would be the view from our front porch.










Here is the pond. It is new and hasnt filled up all the way yet with our drought we have had. They are also finishing the dam before we close.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

How pretty! You are going to love being on your front porch. Pictures on my pc are blurry, but I don't think I saw fencing. Will your husband have to start fencing?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yea no fencing. We are gonna fence in the entire front and put a few cows to keep it eat down and then take the fencing around to behind the house where we will put the goat barn. we will fence in about 30 acres and leave the rest for hunting and playing around on. The entire perimetor of the property has a path cleared so fencing wont be too hard.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Simply lovely- it has a really good feel to it- congratulations again.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

How neat. We went from 10 to 40 and I already want more. You got a really neat piece of land. Big high five!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome! now once it is all green I know it will be lovely! 

Congratulations again


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations it looks beautiful and what a great view. Shelly


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh My!! That beautiful!! I can't believe you're moving! 

Is it still in TS?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! It's so beautiful! Congrats again!


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Good luck and I hope construction is quick!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that is a beautiful piece of property!!!! I'm jealous!!


----------

